# XP Firewire card needs driver/s?



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

Have been running a firewire card on my XP for several years. Today I plugged a dv cam into it & nothing happened. I checked Device Manager & noticed the firewire hub was no longer listed, so I removed the PCI card & re-installed it. WinXP then recognised the card but started asking for a driver for it, even though this card has been running great for ages.

In Device Manager the card is listed under OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller, with Microsoft Driver dated July 7th 2001, driver version 5.1.2535.0

Don't remember if a driver cd came with the card - tend to hoard stuff like that so I doubt it. Does anyone know where I can find a driver for this card please, maybe a Windows generic type driver for firewire cards?

Many thanks,

Ric


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller - Download.com


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi try this OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller - Download.com


Looks good with thanks 

But now I must wait for a new NIC card before I can connect that XP to the internet! :-o


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok well we can but wait then


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

joeten said:


> Ok well we can but wait then


i have no option :tickedoff:

)


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

After I reseated the wobbly memory module I did a restart & was amazed to find that the 'new hardware' pop-up had disappeared. I also sensed that I was online & realised I hadn't unplugged the ethernet cable when the NIC stopped working.

The pc now recognises both the firewire card and the NIC. It looks like every time that 256MB module slips out of position it freaks the whole computer out - the Optiplex desktop was never that well designed, the interior card hub can slip out as well which will shut the whole unit down.

Hopefully when I eventually get hold of some upgraded memory it will sort the slippy module.

Am actually typing this on yesterday's faulty pc. I revived this computer from 12 months dusty oblivion when a PCI card was re-seated, previous to that I thought the entire PSU had totalled, but it was just the card slipped by about 0.5mm. As I say the Optiplex was not a very well designed computer, but it carries XP and I would not swap that for Vista or Windows 7 which are_ sad _operating systems.

Anyway -fingers crossed.

Best thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A nice end to things for you hope you remember those points for the future


----------



## kr236rk (May 25, 2009)

joeten said:


> A nice end to things for you hope you remember those points for the future


Thanks. Yes indeed. Monitor just went west. Who needs computers? _I do! _:-o


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## Dabber (May 7, 2012)

Ooops. When I introduced myself in that other forum, I said these questions had been posted in 2007 or 2009. But that is, of course, the dates you all joined Tech Support Forum.
The question is current. Sorry.
I met this problem this week when I was trying to capture/download some footage from my camcorder. I had captured a short scene which I wanted to re-use from a previous video project and then . . .
I pushed the computer "tower" out of my way on the desk and it caught the power cable to the monitor. Not only did the picture go off, but it somehow crashed the computer.
When I turned it back on Pinnacle Studio 15 wouldn't recognise the camcorder, although it was still connected.
I did an Internet search for the problem and found Tech Support Forum and this thread.
I later did a check on the computer details for a driver. (I didn't know you needed one. I haven't loaded one and it doesn't seem to have been needed before).
However the message was: "The best driver software for your device is already installed". This turned out to be: VIA 1394 OHCI compliant host controller.
I have just upgraded my computer and installed Windows 7 - which I gather might be the problem in that it uses a different driver. Where did I read that? I also moved the 1394 Firewire card from my old computer to my new one.
So where do I go from here? Put it all back in the old computer probably - even though it isn't powerful enough to capture footage smoothly apparently. Still I can capture/download with a different video editing programe . . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this info is of any help Fixing Firewire Problems in Windows 7 - David Knarr


----------



## Dabber (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, Joeten.
Er . . . I think I might be in the wrong thread. But let me go on for a minute or so more !
My trouble is in Windows 7 - which, incidentally, the very useful article deals with. I haven't tried the alternative Legacy route yet, but I will. Even though I am seriously thinking of uninstalling Windows 7 and installing Windows XP.
A brief bit of background to explain the position: I recently bought a new computer because at seven years old, the previous one was three generations out of date and not powerful enough to handle video footage imports in Pinnacle Studio 15 (or so I was told in another user forum!). Trying not to be an old fuddy-duddy, I opted for Windows 7. But I don't like it. Too fussy for me. So I may well install XP on the new computer.
Anyway, I replaced the Firewire card into my old XP-driven computer and all was well. Studio 15 recognised my camcorder instantly and accepted imported footage with no trouble at all. Even the "juddery-ness" that caused me to buy a new computer in the first place had gone.
But having spent all that money on a new computer I may well - as I said - replace Windows 7 with XP on the new computer enabling me to use the more powerful hardware with XP.
You see now why I think I am in the wrong thread - because with me XP is fine. 
A daunting thing about selecting the Legacy version of the driver in Windows 7 is that - according to the article - "certain updates can cause Windows 7 to switch back to use the original 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller driver." That's not much use, is it?

ADDED: *kr236rk* said, in a previous post: " . . . but it carries XP and I would not swap that for Vista or Windows 7 which are_ sad _operating systems." I'm not sure about "sad" but I am not finding Windows 7 as easy to use as XP. Still, I suppose things have to move on to meet more modern tastes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi to be honest you have a very limited time left with xp before microsoft pull the plug on updates so that is one thing to consider the other and at this point more important is trying to install xp on a new computer can be hit and miss at best the drivers will be a issue as the new boards and hardware have drivers for win7 and some also have vista but xp is not widely supported
here are some helpful links http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNFib2xBk_Y5lVeB1DcirL8dY8zqGg&cad=rja
Getting started with Windows 7 - Help & How-to - Microsoft Windows
Windows 7: The Complete Guide
hope they provide some help in getting used to win7


----------



## Dabber (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for that.
While not powerful enough for Studio 15 (it would seem) my old computer is fine for some things and so I suppose I will leave XP on that - with all the drivers -and try to perservere with Windows 7 on the new computer.
I have a book (Teach Yourself: "Get Started in Windows 7") and so I can use that, thanks.
It's just that . . . take Windows Live, for instance, the new name (in part) for e-mail, seems to be more complex that the "ordinary" e-mail that comes with XP. And you wonder why it had to be tinkered with, so to speak.
Then again, I recall updating to Windows XP when it came out with some trepidation. But now I find it very easy to use. So I suppose the same will be true of Windows 7 before too long. 

As an example of how things move on, I just put a Norton Rescue CD into my computer to try to kickstart my Win Zip drive card reader after it stopped working - well, the computer stopped recognising it - and I got the message: "This version of Norton Rescue will only work with Windows 95". How long have I had that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey we all get used to doing things in a certain way so change can be hard be glad you are learning win 7 once you work with it a while you will find things come with a great deal of ease it is just a matter of practice and breaking old habits,Vista was much less clean and easy to start with then the service packs came and tidied some stuff up some what similar to xp in the early days and it was a smoother run after that win 7 is smoother from the get go it is just the little changes that confused for a little bit as to the tinkering some was to address changes in how emails where to be sent some for business,I find just sending straight from the online email page easiest


----------



## Dabber (May 7, 2012)

joeten said:


> . . . I find just sending straight from the online email page easiest


That's what I shall be doing. Actually I can't do anything at the moment because after upgrading my Broadband set up I am still awaiting the arrival of my free router. Virgin Media have taken my new (dearer) monthly payment and the delivery charge for the router. But until I contacted them yesterday they hadn't sent the router. A helpful gentleman on the telephone said he would put the router request through again and it would take 3-5 days. 
So I can't send any kind of e-mail at the moment, at least not through that route:wink:.
I'm glad I kept my old XP-driven computer with its modem as I can still send e-mails that way.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know when you get sorted


----------



## Dabber (May 7, 2012)

joeten said:


> Let us know when you get sorted


I would, except that I am pulling out of Tech Support Forum. See the thread: *KVM switch question *for my reason why. :angry:


----------

